# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  فکرخودکشی من(2)

## alilovegham

سلام احتمالأ خ ازبروبچه های انجمن بامن آشناهستم چون احتمالأ بااولین فکرخودکشی من آشنا هستن راستش یک ماهه ک زیادمث قبلأدرس نمیخونم دلیلشم بیشتر به خاطراینه ک ازطرفه خانواده حمایت نمیشم اونا باتوجه ب رتبه پارسال من ک شد 26000فکرمیکنن من استعداد ندارم یاشایدم چیزای دیگه من خودم چندبار گوش دادم بابام میگفت ک این پسره پارسال هیچی نشده امسالم نمیشه(منم هرکی بگم سوالا سخت بودن هیشکی باورنمیکنه همه میگن مگة میشه؟ )نمیدونم چیکا کنم ی وقتا باخودم تنها میشینم میگم بیخیال درسا بزنم ب کارآزاد از ی طرف ب یاد قولایی ک ب خودم دادم میوفتم من ب خودم قول داده بودم ک باید پزشکی قبول بشم(تواین 5سالی ک دارم براکنکورمیخونم هرچی داشتمو گذاشتم وازهرچی دوس داشتم زدم) اماامسالم نمیشم!!باورکنید بعضی سوالای شیمی وزیست کنکور94را نگا میکنم از روپاسخ نامه هم نمیفهمم چیه.چند روزه فیلمای خودکشی مختلفی دیدم چندین بار ب خودکشی فکرکردم آخرشم ب این نتیجه رسیدم من حتی ی لحظه ارامشی نداشتم تواین زندگی. خلاصه گیج گیجم چند روزا کتابارو باز میکنم یاباهاش خوابم میبره یا یاد حرفای دوروبرم میوفتم ک همش سرکوفتم میزنم . چندبارم ب فکر رفتن از استانمونا کردم باز دیدم ن پولی دارم ن کاری جایی دیگم برم خبری نیست ! چندبارم رفتم سراغ سیگار دیدم دارم خودمو مسخره میکنم این دود چند دقیقه چ فایده داره .چندبارم ب تلاشایی ک واسه درس کردمو دیدم جواب نداد فکرکردم  روزا حتی ی خواب راحت ندارم شباهمش کابوس میبینم چندوقت پیش ی نفرتوشهرمون خودکشی کرد و راحت شد با این ک کلی پولدار بودن منم ی بچه پولدارم الانم ی ماشین دارم ک ب اسم خودمو اما برا برداشتن باید ازخانوادم اجازه بگیرم خسته شدم از این زندگی تکراری الان سه روزه هیچی نخوندم چون هیچ آرامشی ندارم تنهاچیزی ک آرومم میکنه فکرخودکشیه !توراه کنکور حتی عشقمو از دست دادم الانم تنها چیزی ک برام مونده ی سردرده ک نمیزاره درس بخونم . تواین هفته همش ب فکرخودکشی ام بچه ها ب کمکتون نیاز دارم کسی ک ب فکرمن نیست شما ی چیزی بگید تامن آروم بشم خیلی نا امیدم ودلم گرفتم خ چرا سوالای کنکور تو 94ایقد سخت شد آخه

----------


## alilovegham

اصلأ فراموشمو کنمو فکرکن منو نخواستی این جوری خ بهتره بگید منونخواستی برو بگو تنهایی را خ زیاد دوسش داری اگه تو تنهابمونی باکسی کاری نداری . . . ب دل نگیر ای مهربون عاشقتم اینو بدون دلم گرفته میدونی ازهم جداکردنمون . . .

----------


## sh-n

خودکشی آخه ؟  :Yahoo (114): 
مردشور این کنکورو ببرن که باعث میشه یه سریا فکر کنن همه ی زندگیه !!! 
غولش نکنین ، هر چی هست ارزشش از جون ادم بیشتر نیست که . 

اگه خیلی دوست داری درستو ادامه بدی و علاقت واقعا قبول شدن پزشکیه ، اصولی و درست درس بخون . شاید منابعت خوب نیست . شاید یه جاهایی کلاس نیاز داری تا بفهمی . شاید تمرکز کافی نداری . شاید اعتماد به نفس کافی واسه حضور سر جلسه نداری و فکر میکنی بلد نیستی ! 
همش قابل حله . اگه خودت از پسش برنمیای ، یه مشاور خوب میتونه کمکت کنه .

----------


## Hossein.A

> اصلأ فراموشمو کنمو فکرکن منو نخواستی این جوری خ بهتره بگید منونخواستی برو بگو تنهایی را خ زیاد دوسش داری اگه تو تنهابمونی باکسی کاری نداری . . . ب دل نگیر ای مهربون عاشقتم اینو بدون دلم گرفته میدونی ازهم جداکردنمون . . .


شما شکست عشقی خوردی یا بخاطر کنکور میخوای خودکشی کنی بالاخره ؟

----------


## Hellion

بعضیا مال یه کار نیستند حاجی .. 
شما هم مال کنکور نیستی میتونی استعدادتو کشف کنی و تو زمینه های دیگه به کار ببری ...
کنکور همه چیز نیست ...
در ضمن اینقد در مورد خودکشی حرف نزن ... 
هم کار خوبی نی ...
هم ک.نشو نداری ... 
خواستی هم جلب توجه کنی راه های زیاد دیگه ای هست ...
امیدوارم مشکلت حل بشه .. 
موفق باشی

----------


## 10ian

:Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101): داداش تلاش کن....همه چیز تموم میشه...اون لحظه ای که تموم میشه فقط کافیه از خودت راضی باشی...و بدونی که بهترین کارو کردی....همه میتونن یه ساحل ارامش داشته باشن ولی کارایی که خودمون انجام میدیم وسعت این ساحل رو تعیین میکنه...نگران نباش...تلاشتو کن که خودت از خودت راضی باشی...اونموقع خداهم ازت راضیه و اون ساحل ارامش رو بهت نشون میده...
موفق باشی عزیزم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## alilovegham

> خودکشی آخه ؟ مردشور این کنکورو ببرن که باعث میشه یه سریا فکر کنن همه ی زندگیه !!! غولش نکنین ، هر چی هست ارزشش از جون ادم بیشتر نیست که . اگه خیلی دوست داری درستو ادامه بدی و علاقت واقعا قبول شدن پزشکیه ، اصولی و درست درس بخون . شاید منابعت خوب نیست . شاید یه جاهایی کلاس نیاز داری تا بفهمی . شاید تمرکز کافی نداری . شاید اعتماد به نفس کافی واسه حضور سر جلسه نداری و فکر میکنی بلد نیستی ! همش قابل حله . اگه خودت از پسش برنمیای ، یه مشاور خوب میتونه کمکت کنه .


قبلأ یعنى تاآذر اصولم درست نبود اماالان یادم گرفتم چه جوری بخونم اماخ دورشده وما پسریم ومشکل سربازی داریم راجب کلاسم چندبار ب خانوادم گفتن کلاس ب درد تو نمیخوره وکلاسی نرفتم تاالان اما dvdوکلاسای صنعتی شریفا دیدم اما الان یکم دورشده

----------


## Diplomat

خودکشی دردی رو درمون نمیکنه! می خوای اینطوری از کی انتقام بگیری؟ 
از پدرت ؟ از مادرت؟ به قول خودت از عشقت؟!
فوقش مادر پدرت شش ماه تا یه سال بهت فکر میکنن و بعدش فقس سالگرد مرگت!
عشقت هم فرداش میره رل میزنه فقط خودت می مونی اون دنیا ........ استغفرالله! :Yahoo (50): 
وقتی که 5 ساله کنکور میخونی نتونستی قبول شی خوب ول کن دیگه! نمیگی پول داری؟ برو لباس فروشی بزن برو کافی شاپ بزن سر 1 سال کلی پول درمیاری
خودکشی هم کار شاقی نیست که فکر میکنی اگه انقد ترسو و ضعیف هستی که به خاطر حرف پدر یا رتبه ودکشی میکنی بهتر برو بمیر!
ولی ترسو نباش

----------


## broslee

داداش فکر میکنی بمیری دیگه تمومه نه  تازه شروع میشه
ملائکه محترم میان روحتو از بدنت در میارن.خیلی هم بد برخورد میکنن چون کسی که خودکشی میکنه درواقع   مرتکب قتل شده

----------


## hmg

منم قبل عید مثله تو شده بودم ولی خوب ن با این شدت . به توصیه دوستان رفتم پیش ی روانپزشک و کل زندگیمو واسش تعریف کردم (کلی خجالت کشیدم !) و راهکار های خوبی بهم داد و 1 ماه بعد اون فکرا از سرم رفت ک رفت ... از من میشنوی ی سر برو ... :Yahoo (21):

----------


## alilovegham

> شما شکست عشقی خوردی یا بخاطر کنکور میخوای خودکشی کنی بالاخره ؟


این شعربرا کنگور بود من شکست عشقی را ازکنکورخوردم

----------


## sh-n

> قبلأ یعنى تاآذر اصولم درست نبود اماالان یادم گرفتم چه جوری بخونم اماخ دورشده وما پسریم ومشکل سربازی داریم راجب کلاسم چندبار ب خانوادم گفتن کلاس ب درد تو نمیخوره وکلاسی نرفتم تاالان اما dvdوکلاسای صنعتی شریفا دیدم اما الان یکم دورشده


من یکیو  با ضریب هوشی پایییین !! خیلی پاییین !! میشناسم 7 سال پشت کنکور موند و واقعا خوند !!  اخرشم پزشکی قبول شد . بگذریم که چه مشکلاتی سر جسم و روحش اورد . به جایی رسیده بود که نمیتونست بخوابه اصلا !
اما رسید به چیزی که میخواست .
اگه خیلی مصممی ، امسال رو نهایت سعیتو بکن خوب کنکورتو بدی و فوقش یه پیام نوری چیزی ثبت نام کنی ، که سربازی هم نخواد بری ..
بعد با خیال راحت ، تمام تجاربتو به کار بگیر تا 96 خوب کنکور بدی .

----------


## Egotist

> سلام احتمالأ خ ازبروبچه های انجمن بامن آشناهستم چون احتمالأ بااولین فکرخودکشی من آشنا هستن راستش یک ماهه ک زیادمث قبلأدرس نمیخونم دلیلشم بیشتر به خاطراینه ک ازطرفه خانواده حمایت نمیشم اونا باتوجه ب رتبه پارسال من ک شد 26000فکرمیکنن من استعداد ندارم یاشایدم چیزای دیگه من خودم چندبار گوش دادم بابام میگفت ک این پسره پارسال هیچی نشده امسالم نمیشه(منم هرکی بگم سوالا سخت بودن هیشکی باورنمیکنه همه میگن مگة میشه؟ )نمیدونم چیکا کنم ی وقتا باخودم تنها میشینم میگم بیخیال درسا بزنم ب کارآزاد از ی طرف ب یاد قولایی ک ب خودم دادم میوفتم من ب خودم قول داده بودم ک باید پزشکی قبول بشم(تواین 5سالی ک دارم براکنکورمیخونم هرچی داشتمو گذاشتم وازهرچی دوس داشتم زدم) اماامسالم نمیشم!!باورکنید بعضی سوالای شیمی وزیست کنکور94را نگا میکنم از روپاسخ نامه هم نمیفهمم چیه.چند روزه فیلمای خودکشی مختلفی دیدم چندین بار ب خودکشی فکرکردم آخرشم ب این نتیجه رسیدم من حتی ی لحظه ارامشی نداشتم تواین زندگی. خلاصه گیج گیجم چند روزا کتابارو باز میکنم یاباهاش خوابم میبره یا یاد حرفای دوروبرم میوفتم ک همش سرکوفتم میزنم . چندبارم ب فکر رفتن از استانمونا کردم باز دیدم ن پولی دارم ن کاری جایی دیگم برم خبری نیست ! چندبارم رفتم سراغ سیگار دیدم دارم خودمو مسخره میکنم این دود چند دقیقه چ فایده داره .چندبارم ب تلاشایی ک واسه درس کردمو دیدم جواب نداد فکرکردم  روزا حتی ی خواب راحت ندارم شباهمش کابوس میبینم چندوقت پیش ی نفرتوشهرمون خودکشی کرد و راحت شد با این ک کلی پولدار بودن منم ی بچه پولدارم الانم ی ماشین دارم ک ب اسم خودمو اما برا برداشتن باید ازخانوادم اجازه بگیرم خسته شدم از این زندگی تکراری الان سه روزه هیچی نخوندم چون هیچ آرامشی ندارم تنهاچیزی ک آرومم میکنه فکرخودکشیه !توراه کنکور حتی عشقمو از دست دادم الانم تنها چیزی ک برام مونده ی سردرده ک نمیزاره درس بخونم . تواین هفته همش ب فکرخودکشی ام بچه ها ب کمکتون نیاز دارم کسی ک ب فکرمن نیست شما ی چیزی بگید تامن آروم بشم خیلی نا امیدم ودلم گرفتم خ چرا سوالای کنکور تو 94ایقد سخت شد آخه




پستت نخوندم

فقط دیدم اسمت همون " علی لاو غم "سابق فرومه 

اومدم تو تایپیک

=))




"     فکر خودکشی من     "


خدایی نه تو راسته کاره خودشی کردنی

نه ما حوصله ** ناله داریم

برو یک روانشناس : ))

----------


## alilovegham

> بعضیا مال یه کار نیستند حاجی .. شما هم مال کنکور نیستی میتونی استعدادتو کشف کنی و تو زمینه های دیگه به کار ببری ...کنکور همه چیز نیست ...در ضمن اینقد در مورد خودکشی حرف نزن ... هم کار خوبی نی ...هم ک.نشو نداری ... خواستی هم جلب توجه کنی راه های زیاد دیگه ای هست ...امیدوارم مشکلت حل بشه .. موفق باشی


من شاگرد اول مدرسه بودم وهمه معلم ها ازمن توقع پزشکیا داشتن حتی مدیر وحتی دوستام پس اینا نشون میده مال درس هستم اما به خدا کنکورتجربی سخت شد تو94تقصیرمن چیه

----------


## KowsarDDC

*ای بابا... این کنکور چقدر زندگیا رو تحت تاثیر قرار داده
با خود کشی فقط خودتو از این دنیا خلاص می کنی اما به این فکر کن که روح خودکشی شده ها سرگردانن وُ آرامشی ندارن،به جای این فکرا یه کم با خدات خلوت کن ازش آرامش بخواه،تو هم تلاشتو بکن بقیه شو بسپار به خودش و به خودت بگو همه چی کنکور نیس ، راه های دیگه ای هم هست*

----------


## alilovegham

> من یکیو  با ضریب هوشی پایییین !! خیلی پاییین !! میشناسم 7 سال پشت کنکور موند و واقعا خوند !!  اخرشم پزشکی قبول شد . بگذریم که چه مشکلاتی سر جسم و روحش اورد . به جایی رسیده بود که نمیتونست بخوابه اصلا !اما رسید به چیزی که میخواست .اگه خیلی مصممی ، امسال رو نهایت سعیتو بکن خوب کنکورتو بدی و فوقش یه پیام نوری چیزی ثبت نام کنی ، که سربازی هم نخواد بری ..بعد با خیال راحت ، تمام تجاربتو به کار بگیر تا 96 خوب کنکور بدی .


مشکل اینجاس ک من خیال راحتشو ندارم .وازطرف خانواده حمایت نمیشم همین امسال ک موندم پشت کنکور کلی سرکوفت خوردم وشکسته شدم وحالام ک فکرای خودکشی خانوادم گفتن وقتی استعداد ندارى نباید بخونی!

----------


## koenigsegg

> سلام احتمالأ خ ازبروبچه های انجمن بامن آشناهستم چون احتمالأ بااولین فکرخودکشی من آشنا هستن راستش یک ماهه ک زیادمث قبلأدرس نمیخونم دلیلشم بیشتر به خاطراینه ک ازطرفه خانواده حمایت نمیشم اونا باتوجه ب رتبه پارسال من ک شد 26000فکرمیکنن من استعداد ندارم یاشایدم چیزای دیگه من خودم چندبار گوش دادم بابام میگفت ک این پسره پارسال هیچی نشده امسالم نمیشه(منم هرکی بگم سوالا سخت بودن هیشکی باورنمیکنه همه میگن مگة میشه؟ )نمیدونم چیکا کنم ی وقتا باخودم تنها میشینم میگم بیخیال درسا بزنم ب کارآزاد از ی طرف ب یاد قولایی ک ب خودم دادم میوفتم من ب خودم قول داده بودم ک باید پزشکی قبول بشم(تواین 5سالی ک دارم براکنکورمیخونم هرچی داشتمو گذاشتم وازهرچی دوس داشتم زدم) اماامسالم نمیشم!!باورکنید بعضی سوالای شیمی وزیست کنکور94را نگا میکنم از روپاسخ نامه هم نمیفهمم چیه.چند روزه فیلمای خودکشی مختلفی دیدم چندین بار ب خودکشی فکرکردم آخرشم ب این نتیجه رسیدم من حتی ی لحظه ارامشی نداشتم تواین زندگی. خلاصه گیج گیجم چند روزا کتابارو باز میکنم یاباهاش خوابم میبره یا یاد حرفای دوروبرم میوفتم ک همش سرکوفتم میزنم . چندبارم ب فکر رفتن از استانمونا کردم باز دیدم ن پولی دارم ن کاری جایی دیگم برم خبری نیست ! چندبارم رفتم سراغ سیگار دیدم دارم خودمو مسخره میکنم این دود چند دقیقه چ فایده داره .چندبارم ب تلاشایی ک واسه درس کردمو دیدم جواب نداد فکرکردم  روزا حتی ی خواب راحت ندارم شباهمش کابوس میبینم چندوقت پیش ی نفرتوشهرمون خودکشی کرد و راحت شد با این ک کلی پولدار بودن منم ی بچه پولدارم الانم ی ماشین دارم ک ب اسم خودمو اما برا برداشتن باید ازخانوادم اجازه بگیرم خسته شدم از این زندگی تکراری الان سه روزه هیچی نخوندم چون هیچ آرامشی ندارم تنهاچیزی ک آرومم میکنه فکرخودکشیه !توراه کنکور حتی عشقمو از دست دادم الانم تنها چیزی ک برام مونده ی سردرده ک نمیزاره درس بخونم . تواین هفته همش ب فکرخودکشی ام بچه ها ب کمکتون نیاز دارم کسی ک ب فکرمن نیست شما ی چیزی بگید تامن آروم بشم خیلی نا امیدم ودلم گرفتم خ چرا سوالای کنکور تو 94ایقد سخت شد آخه


من پارسال 162هزار کشوری ... معدل 10.82 اما امسال احتمالا رتبه کشوریم زیر 12000میشه 
شما  که میگی از طرف خانواده حمایت نمیشم اگه به فکر خود کشی و اینا باشی از ارزشت کاسته میشه و بازم نیامند به خانواده !اما شما که 18   19 ساله هستید اگه درستون خوب نیس میتونی بری سربازی ... دو سال بعد کنکور بدی

----------


## sh-n

> مشکل اینجاس ک من خیال راحتشو ندارم .وازطرف خانواده حمایت نمیشم همین امسال ک موندم پشت کنکور کلی سرکوفت خوردم وشکسته شدم وحالام ک فکرای خودکشی خانوادم گفتن وقتی استعداد ندارى نباید بخونی!


کسی که واقعا چیزیو بخواد ، کار نداره بقیه چی میگن .. اگه میخوای واسه حرف اونا پا پس بکشی ، چرا خودتو بکشی ؟ بزن تو کار آزاد .

----------


## alilovegham

> پستت نخوندمفقط دیدم اسمت همون " علی لاو غم "سابق فرومه اومدم تو تایپیک=))"     فکر خودکشی من     "خدایی نه تو راسته کاره خودشی کردنینه ما حوصله ** ناله داریمبرو یک روانشناس : ))


دوست عزیز من ننوشتم قراره صب خودکشی کنم نوشتم فکرخودکشی من/ یعنی هنوز فکره یا انجام میشه یا نمیشه واین بستگی داره ب نتایج کنکور وشرایط عصبی وروانی من .

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام احتمالأ خ ازبروبچه های انجمن بامن آشناهستم چون احتمالأ بااولین فکرخودکشی من آشنا هستن راستش یک ماهه ک زیادمث قبلأدرس نمیخونم دلیلشم بیشتر به خاطراینه ک ازطرفه خانواده حمایت نمیشم اونا باتوجه ب رتبه پارسال من ک شد 26000فکرمیکنن من استعداد ندارم یاشایدم چیزای دیگه من خودم چندبار گوش دادم بابام میگفت ک این پسره پارسال هیچی نشده امسالم نمیشه(منم هرکی بگم سوالا سخت بودن هیشکی باورنمیکنه همه میگن مگة میشه؟ )نمیدونم چیکا کنم ی وقتا باخودم تنها میشینم میگم بیخیال درسا بزنم ب کارآزاد از ی طرف ب یاد قولایی ک ب خودم دادم میوفتم من ب خودم قول داده بودم ک باید پزشکی قبول بشم(تواین 5سالی ک دارم براکنکورمیخونم هرچی داشتمو گذاشتم وازهرچی دوس داشتم زدم) اماامسالم نمیشم!!باورکنید بعضی سوالای شیمی وزیست کنکور94را نگا میکنم از روپاسخ نامه هم نمیفهمم چیه.چند روزه فیلمای خودکشی مختلفی دیدم چندین بار ب خودکشی فکرکردم آخرشم ب این نتیجه رسیدم من حتی ی لحظه ارامشی نداشتم تواین زندگی. خلاصه گیج گیجم چند روزا کتابارو باز میکنم یاباهاش خوابم میبره یا یاد حرفای دوروبرم میوفتم ک همش سرکوفتم میزنم . چندبارم ب فکر رفتن از استانمونا کردم باز دیدم ن پولی دارم ن کاری جایی دیگم برم خبری نیست ! چندبارم رفتم سراغ سیگار دیدم دارم خودمو مسخره میکنم این دود چند دقیقه چ فایده داره .چندبارم ب تلاشایی ک واسه درس کردمو دیدم جواب نداد فکرکردم  روزا حتی ی خواب راحت ندارم شباهمش کابوس میبینم چندوقت پیش ی نفرتوشهرمون خودکشی کرد و راحت شد با این ک کلی پولدار بودن منم ی بچه پولدارم الانم ی ماشین دارم ک ب اسم خودمو اما برا برداشتن باید ازخانوادم اجازه بگیرم خسته شدم از این زندگی تکراری الان سه روزه هیچی نخوندم چون هیچ آرامشی ندارم تنهاچیزی ک آرومم میکنه فکرخودکشیه !توراه کنکور حتی عشقمو از دست دادم الانم تنها چیزی ک برام مونده ی سردرده ک نمیزاره درس بخونم . تواین هفته همش ب فکرخودکشی ام بچه ها ب کمکتون نیاز دارم کسی ک ب فکرمن نیست شما ی چیزی بگید تامن آروم بشم خیلی نا امیدم ودلم گرفتم خ چرا سوالای کنکور تو 94ایقد سخت شد آخه


سلام أخوی

قبل از شروع خودت و افکارت عرضا تو حلق بعضیا! این از این  :Yahoo (21): 

خب ، یه اصلی هست برای کسب موفقیت تو هر زمینه اونم اینکه نباید به حرفای اطرافیانت توجه کنی و حرف های اونا روت تاثیر بذاره و تبدیل به باور بشه که آره دیگه چون فرضا فلانی گفت من نمیتونم پس دیگه من نمیتونم و از این حرفا  :Yahoo (1):  اگه حرفای دور و برایت روت تاثیر گذاشت اون وقت هستش که باید بری تو افق محو بشی ...

به هر حال خدا به هر کسی یه توانایی هایی داده که اگه انسان ها از اون توانایی ها به درستی بهره ببرن در زندگیشون موفق میشن ، فرضا یکی تو یه زمینه خاصی مهارت داره خب عقل حکم میکنه که بهتره بره دنبال همون زمینه ای که درش مهارت داره ، حالا میخواد شغل و حرفه خاصی باشه یا ...

مورد بعدی که باید عرض کنم اینکه کنکور هم یه قسمتی از زندگیه پس ارزش این حرفا رو نداره ، نه اینکه زندگی یه قسمتی از کنکور! گرفتی چی شد الان  :Yahoo (21): 

فیلم خودکشی میبینی که چی بشه پسر جان!  :Yahoo (21):  بجا این مسخره بازیا برو بشین پی درست امسال قبول بشی و این افکار مسخره رو از ذهنت بنداز بیرون و به حرفای اطرافیانت هم توجه نکن ، این روزها به سرعت نور میگذره ، با موفقیتت در کنکور به همون اطرافیانت ثابت کن که اشتباه میکردن در موردت  :Yahoo (1): 

خب الان 99 درصد افراد واسه پول درس میخونن  :Yahoo (21):  اون وقت جنابعالی از نظر مالی ردیفی بعد اون وقت به خودکشی هم فکر میکنی؟!  :Yahoo (21):  خدا توبه  :Yahoo (21): 

اگر کنکور سخته واسه همه سخته نه صرفا واسه شما ، الان تایم حساسی هستش که دو ماه به کنکور مونده ، اکثرا تو همین یکی دو ماه آخر پیشرفت های آنچنانی میکنن و رتبه های تاپ رو کسب میکنن و ...

داش حرف آخرم اینکه خودت یه روز به این افکارت خواهی خندید و با خودت میگی ...  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## N3DA

آخـــــــــه پسر خوب اونی که از همه چی و همه جا بریده دیگه اصلا لفظ خودکشی رو به زبون نمیاره،امروز تو فکرشه فردا انجامش میده.اینی که تو رفتی تحقیق کردی حتی راجع بهش،حالا هم داری از بچه های فروم کمک میخوای یعنی هنو امید داری به زندگیت.
ماها هم علمش رو نداریم.به نظرم حتما حتما به روانپزشک مراجعه کن.شاید نیاز به دارو درمانی باشه اصلا.
شعار نمیدم،آدم مذهبی ای هم نیستم،اما رابطه ت رو با خدا قوی کن.حالا نه اینکه بیای وضو بگیری نماز جعفرطیار بخونی.قلبت رو صاف کن.
خیـــــــــــلی از خانواده ها حمایت نمیکنن.بچه نیستی که حمایت بخوای  :Yahoo (21):  پدر منم پارسال بعد از نتایج سنجش به مامانم گفت این عمرا امسال کنکورشو خوب بده با این اوضاع.تو روم نگفت بنده خدا اما من شنیدم  :Yahoo (4):  حقم داشت خب.یعنی میفهمم شنیدن این حرف از خانواده سنگینه اما شاید حقیقت باشه.
در آخر از این پیله ای که پیچیدی دور خودت بزن بیرون.امسال کنکور خراب شد باز؟به درررررررررررررررررررررررک  .دختر که نیستی.هزار و یک کار میتونی بکنی.بری تو کار آزاد.وضع مالیتونم که روشنه.
به نظرم هدفت رو پیدا کن تو زندگیت.خدا بیخودی خلقت نکرده قطعا.توهم یه ماموریتی داری...پیداش کن

----------


## alilovegham

> کسی که واقعا چیزیو بخواد ، کار نداره بقیه چی میگن .. اگه میخوای واسه حرف اونا پا پس بکشی ، چرا خودتو بکشی ؟ بزن تو کار آزاد .


مسئلة اینه ک الان کارآزادی هم نیست فقط ی وانت وکارگری هست ک من نمیتونم بعدشم من این همه درس خوندن سرنوشت من بعد این همه درس خوندن کار آزاده ؟؟پس همون خودکشی برام بهتره واین ک ما خانواده ی بزرگی هستیم ابروم میره بخوام کار آزاد کنم

----------


## Dr Baq3r

اگه فکر میکنی خود کشی *تنها راهه* خودتو بکش راحت شو

----------


## Egotist

> دوست عزیز من ننوشتم قراره صب خودکشی کنم نوشتم فکرخودکشی من/ یعنی هنوز فکره یا انجام میشه یا نمیشه واین بستگی داره ب نتایج کنکور وشرایط عصبی وروانی من .


ببین رفیق از نحوه پست دادن و نوشتنت مشخصه خوشی زده زیره دلت

دقعه قبل تایپیک زدی 50-60نفر اومدن قربون صدقت رفتن که نکن و فلان

توم ذوق کردی که بهت توجه شده !

الان باز تایپیک زدی که فکر خودکشی کردنی !

پست اولت الان خوندم ؛





> چندبارم ب فکر رفتن از استانمونا کردم باز دیدم ن پولی دارم ن کاری جایی دیگم برم خبری نیست !


مشخصه بچه ای !





> چندبارم رفتم سراغ سیگار دیدم دارم خودمو مسخره میکنم این دود چند دقیقه چ فایده داره


بی هدفی





> چندوقت پیش ی نفرتوشهرمون خودکشی کرد و راحت شد


ریــدم تو طرز فکرت





> با این ک کلی پولدار بودن منم ی بچه پولدارم الانم ی ماشین دارم ک ب اسم خودمو اما برا برداشتن باید ازخانوادم اجازه بگیرم


ملت نون شب ندارن بخورن

تو خوشی زیره دلت عمو







> تنهاچیزی ک آرومم میکنه فکرخودکشیه !



 :Yahoo (21): 





> توراه کنکور حتی عشقمو از دست دادم




چند سالته ؟! به بلوغ عقلی رسیدی؟


=-=-=-=-=-=

بزار ته این تایپیک پیشبینی کنم: دی

چند تا دختر میان میگن واااای عزیزم نکنیا 

توم نمیکنی باز 2ماه دیگه تایپیک میزنی . امثال شما فقط دنبال جلب توجه هستین : ))

برو یکم با خودت خلوت کن فک کن دلیل زندگیت چیه

هدفت چیه

برنامت چیه

یکم بزرگ شو !

اگر بازم به این نتیجه رسیدی که تنها راه خودکشیه ، انصافا انجامش بده

----------


## alilovegham

> ببین رفیق از نحوه پست دادن و نوشتنت مشخصه خوشی زده زیره دلتدقعه قبل تایپیک زدی 50-60نفر اومدن قربون صدقت رفتن که نکن و فلانتوم ذوق کردی که بهت توجه شده !الان باز تایپیک زدی که فکر خودکشی کردنی !پست اولت الان خوندم ؛مشخصه بچه ای !بی هدفیریــدم تو طرز فکرتملت نون شب ندارن بخورنتو خوشی زیره دلت عموچند سالته ؟! به بلوغ عقلی رسیدی؟=-=-=-=-=-=بزار ته این تایپیک پیشبینی کنم: دیچند تا دختر میان میگن واااای عزیزم نکنیا توم نمیکنی باز 2ماه دیگه تایپیک میزنی . امثال شما فقط دنبال جلت توجه هستین : ))برو یکم با خودت خلوت کن فک کن دلیل زندگیت چیههدفت چیهبرنامت چیهیکم بزرگ شو !اگر بازم به این نتیجه رسیدی که تنها راه خودکشیه ، انصافا انجامش بده


شاید حرفای تودقیقأ درست باشه اما بزار ی چیزای بگم درسته  من ازلحاظ مالی کم نداشتم اماتو زندگیم ی چیزا کم داشتم اونم حمایت از خانواده و اطرافه پس شاید حمایتو ازشمادوستای مجازی بشنوم و اون آرامشی را ک میخوام ب دست بیارم

----------


## Amiirsd21

لباس فروشی بزن 
یا سومر مارکت
یا کافی شاپ
فقط اینا بدرد میخورن
برو سربازی

----------


## alilovegham

شاید درست دارن میگن وانتقادات شما همش درسته ولی من من من میگم آیا من تاالان ب جزپای سیگار(اونم دوسه بار) آرامشی داشتم تا الان ؟

----------


## Ali TiR

اگه مشکلت سرکوفت خوردنه من بدتر خوردم ... جلو کل فامیل خوردم ... چندین بار هم خوردم ، نه فقط تو جمع خانواده از پدر و مادر ... از پدر و مادر جلو جمع فامیل سرکوفت خوردم ! 
به عنوان مثال داداشم جلو جمع پسر خاله و دختر خاله و پسر دایی و پسرعمه و دختر عمه و....... در مقایسه من با  برادر دوستش !! گفت " خاک تو سرت " که رتبه فلانی از تو بهتر شد ... خودتو بذار جای من ... چه حسی بهت دست میداد ؟!!!؟؟!
خیلی از این بدتر ها هم بوده اما جاش اینجا نیس بگم ... 
این حرفا به جای اینکه عقده بشه انگیزه شد برادر ... در واقع هر کسی که با این موضوع مواجه شده و بعد ها موفق شده و به هدفش رسیده ، به جای اینکه کینه جمع کنه از حرف بقیه ، انگیزه گرفته از حرفاشون ... نمونش خود من که به جای اینکه دست از کار بکشم تلاشمو بیشتر کردم ... خیلی بیشتر .... بعضی شبا از شدت خستگی نمی تونستم خودکار تو دستم بگیرم اما باز ادامه میدادم ... و نتیجه شو تو آزمون هایی که دارم میدم همه میبینن و شاخ در آوردن ...اونقد هدف من مقدس بود که با 4 تا حرف کمرنگ نمیشد ... هدف شما مقدس نیست ... هدف نباید با 4 تا سرکوفت و کنایه و طعنه سرکوب بشه ...
 شما خودت داری میگی مدتیه درس نخوندم ... ینی حرف بقیه از هدفت با ارزش تر بوده ...
این حرفا شعار نیس عین حقیقته ... تنها دلیل این حرفایی که شما میزنی اینه که بی هدفی ... یا هدفت واست با ارزش نیست ...

----------


## alilovegham

ومن تواین زندگی تا الان هیچ لحظه ای آرامشی نداشتم تا الان

----------


## Shayan.m

داداش خواستی خود کشی کنی برو جلو مجلس یا سازمان سنجش هدفدار خودکشی کن
شوخی بود
خودکشی نکن
همین

----------


## SHAHpesar

تنها چیزی که میتونی باهاش به قول خودت از دنیای تاریکت رها بشی درسه.
به این فکر کن که وقتی پزشکی قبول بشی میزنی توی دهن همه بعدشم میری دنبال زندگیت بعد آون موقع هستش که خود خانوادت میان دنبالت.
فقط بخون به هیچی فکر نکن.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

----------


## REDAXE

شما از رو همون ماشینت نتیجه گرفتی پولداری؟

یه چیز میپرسم ناموسا راستشو بگو

چن سالته ؟ از اینکه میدی دست مردم لذت میبری ؟  :Yahoo (94): 


پ.ن : دست راستی هستی یا دست چپی ؟
قدر این دست رو بدون  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## alilovegham

> اگه مشکلت سرکوفت خوردنه من بدتر خوردم ... جلو کل فامیل خوردم ... چندین بار هم خوردم ، نه فقط تو جمع خانواده از پدر و مادر ... از پدر و مادر جلو جمع فامیل سرکوفت خوردم ! به عنوان مثال داداشم جلو جمع پسر خاله و دختر خاله و پسر دایی و پسرعمه و دختر عمه و....... در مقایسه من با  برادر دوستش !! گفت " خاک تو سرت " که رتبه فلانی از تو بهتر شد ... خودتو بذار جای من ... چه حسی بهت دست میداد ؟!!!؟؟!خیلی از این بدتر ها هم بوده اما جاش اینجا نیس بگم ... این حرفا به جای اینکه عقده بشه انگیزه شد برادر ... در واقع هر کسی که با این موضوع مواجه شده و بعد ها موفق شده و به هدفش رسیده ، به جای اینکه کینه جمع کنه از حرف بقیه ، انگیزه گرفته از حرفاشون ... نمونش خود من که به جای اینکه دست از کار بکشم تلاشمو بیشتر کردم ... خیلی بیشتر .... بعضی شبا از شدت خستگی نمی تونستم خودکار تو دستم بگیرم اما باز ادامه میدادم ... و نتیجه شو تو آزمون هایی که دارم میدم همه میبینن و شاخ در آوردن ...اونقد هدف من مقدس بود که با 4 تا حرف کمرنگ نمیشد ... هدف شما مقدس نیست ... هدف نباید با 4 تا سرکوفت و کنایه و طعنه سرکوب بشه ... شما خودت داری میگی مدتیه درس نخوندم ... ینی حرف بقیه از هدفت با ارزش تر بوده ...این حرفا شعار نیس عین حقیقته ... تنها دلیل این حرفایی که شما میزنی اینه که بی هدفی ... یا هدفت واست با ارزش نیست ...


هدف من ازپزشکی بیشتر خوش حال کردن خانوادم دود وگرنه خودم از بچگی بی هدف بودم وحتی تو 8سالگی برا خودم اشک میرختم واین نشون میده درس خوندن من با رفتارخانوادم رابطه مستقیم داره

----------


## Dr fatima97

خدا شفا بده :Yahoo (110):

----------


## alilovegham

> شما از رو همون ماشینت نتیجه گرفتی پولداری؟یه چیز میپرسم ناموسا راستشو بگوچن سالته ؟ از اینکه میدی دست مردم لذت میبری ؟ پ.ن : دست راستی هستی یا دست چپی ؟قدر این دست رو بدون


پولداریم اماخب پول مال باباس توجیب من ک نیس من فقط الان ی پژوپارس دارم فقط همین منظورم این بود ک فقط ازپولداریمون گیر من ی ماشین امده !!!!!

----------


## Hadaf

واقعا میخوای انجامش بدی ک بمیری یا فقط در حد اینکه حالت بد بشه و بیشتر بهت توجه کنن؟
چرا فک میکنی زندگیت اینقدر الکیه؟ این همه آدم مشکلاتی فوق العاده وحشتناک دارن اما دارن هنوز استوار ادامه میدند اخه مشکلتم فاجعه نیست چیزیه ک میتونی بدست بیاری بلاخره مغزت از سنگ ک نیست پدر ومادرهاهم بعضی هاشون مدلشون اینجوریه همین ک ماشین ب نامت میزنن یعنی حمایت پشتته وگرنه الان باید تو کوچه میخوابیدی
این همه بچه رو میزارن سر راه تو رو گذاشتن سر راه ک میگی حمایت نداری؟؟؟؟؟
حیف نیست اینقدر بی ارزش از صفحه تاریخ حذف شی ؟ اینجور ن اینورو داری ن اونور من با نظر بچه هایی ک گفتن ارتباطتو با خدا قویتر کن موافقم
اگه هم تونستی ی سفر زیارتی به مشهد در اسرع وقت برو  حمایت امام رضا رو بخواه پدرومادر این وسط سیری چند؟

----------


## Ali TiR

> هدف من ازپزشکی بیشتر خوش حال کردن خانوادم دود وگرنه خودم از بچگی بی هدف بودم وحتی تو 8سالگی برا خودم اشک میرختم واین نشون میده درس خوندن من با رفتارخانوادم رابطه مستقیم داره


با خیلی کارا غیر از قبولی تو پزشکی میشه خونواده رو خوشحال کرد برادر من ... 
اگه منظورت این به زور داری واسه پزشکی می خونی و علاقه ای به رشتت نداری ، خب به فرض اینکه پزشکی هم قبول بشی ... خب آخرش چی ؟! به دلیل بی علاقگی به رشتت از دانشگاه انصراف میدی بعد میای باز تاپیک میزنی : " فکر خودکشی من (3) "  :Yahoo (20): 

کل دنیا تحت تاثیر رفتار خونوادشون قرار میگیرن ... این یه چیز طبیعیه ... شما داری ضعف خودتو در پذیرش اشتباهات با شرایط اطرافت توجیه میکنی و این اصلا کار درستی نیست .

----------


## y.h.l

داداش من به تو کتاب امکان رو پیشنهاد میکنم نوشته علی سخاوتی
http://www.dl.audiolib.ir/Farsi%20Au...20Part%201.rar
http://www.dl.audiolib.ir/Farsi%20Au...20Part%202.rar
http://www.dl.audiolib.ir/Farsi%20Au...Part%202-2.rar
http://www.dl.audiolib.ir/Farsi%20Au...20Part%203.rar
سی کار که به جای رفتن به دانشگاه می توانید انجام دهید

----------


## REDAXE

> پولداریم اماخب پول مال باباس توجیب من ک نیس من فقط الان ی پژوپارس دارم فقط همین منظورم این بود ک فقط ازپولداریمون گیر من ی ماشین امده !!!!!


گرامی شما دادی دست ملت

----------


## Hadaf

> هدف من ازپزشکی بیشتر خوش حال کردن خانوادم دود وگرنه خودم از بچگی بی هدف بودم وحتی تو 8سالگی برا خودم اشک میرختم واین نشون میده درس خوندن من با رفتارخانوادم رابطه مستقیم داره


اینجور خیلی ضربه میخوری هیچ وقت نذار هیچ چیزی رابطه مستقیم با افکار و روحیت پیدا کنه اونم ب این شکل
برای خوشحال کردن خودت بخون اصن رشته ای ک میخونی رو دوست داری؟ از زندگیت لذت ببر با تمام وجود چون تکرار نمیشه
من پسر داییم رتبه کنکوش فوووق افتضاح شد ریاضی بود غیرانتفاعی اورد داداششم شریف میخوند همون سال اون یکی پسر داییم ک همسنش بود امیرکبیر اورد  نمیتونی تصور کنی هنوز ک هنوزه چقدر داره سرکوفت میخوره و سرزنش میشنوه اما فک کن ی درصد براش مهم باشه بیشتر از اون 2تا هم موفقه تویه کارای فنی و...
لذتی هم ک داره از زندگی میبره اون 2 تا نمیبرن همه چی ک درس نیست اخه

----------


## farshad7

تو انجمن هر تاپیکی دیده بودم

ولی وجدانا این مدل رو ندیده بودم تا حالا :Yahoo (4): 

چه قدر این تاپیک شلوغه :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alilovegham

دوستان من کلأ از بچگی از زندگیم راضی نبود این نشون میده ک من اصلأ تواین دنيا ی لذت نداشتم !بعدم آخرین امیدم کنکور بود گفتم میخونم بادرس گذشتمو جبران کنم اما خب ن زورم ب سوالای سخت سنجش میرسه نه امسال پزشکی قبول میشم و دیگرم نخواهد شد پس آخرین هدفمو از دست دادم پس شاید الان متوجه شده باشید من ب خاطرکنکورم نمیخوام خودکشی کنم وبجز کنکور هزارتا دلیل دیگم دارم ک شکست درکنکور باعث ناامیدی مطلق زندگی کردن میشه !

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> دوستان من کلأ از بچگی از زندگیم راضی نبود این نشون میده ک من اصلأ تواین دنيا ی لذت نداشتم !بعدم آخرین امیدم کنکور بود گفتم میخونم بادرس گذشتمو جبران کنم اما خب ن زورم ب سوالای سخت سنجش میرسه نه امسال پزشکی قبول میشم و دیگرم نخواهد شد پس آخرین هدفمو از دست دادم پس شاید الان متوجه شده باشید من ب خاطرکنکورم نمیخوام خودکشی کنم وبجز کنکور هزارتا دلیل دیگم دارم ک شکست درکنکور باعث ناامیدی مطلق زندگی کردن میشه !


بیا برو روانپزشک مشکلت رو بگو ، بهت یه سری قرص آنتیدپرسانت میده بخور غده های مغزت مثل بچه آدم هورمون ترشح میکنن خوب میشی

----------


## Hadaf

> تو انجمن هر تاپیکی دیده بودم
> 
> ولی وجدانا این مدل رو ندیده بودم تا حالا
> 
> چه قدر این تاپیک شلوغه


خخخخ فک کنم هممون در جای تاریک ذهنمون ی تیکه ب فکر خودکشی البته ن ب صورت جد (فقط در حد فکر) افتادیم خصوصا بچه هایی ک دارن ب کنکور نزدیک میشن و اعتماد ب نفس پایین با استرس زیاد دارن و میترسن هیچی نشن
بقیه هم مث من حس روانشناسی و همدردی و کمک ب همنوع بهشون دست داده و ژستشو گرفتن :Yahoo (94):  (عامیانش میشه جوگیری برای همیاری :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## alilovegham

من همیشة میخواستم تو زندگی روپای خودم وایستم وهرکار دوس دارم بکنم . هیچ وقتم نمیتونمم یعنی نمیزارن ک بایستم مگر توسن 40سالگی . شاید اون دوستمون درست مگه ک خوشی زده زیر دلم . آره تا الان همه چی داشتم همة چیه همه چی اما اون چیزی ک من ازبچگی میخواستم ی آرامش درونیه ک تا الان ک ۲۰سالمه نداشتم وجوونیمم از بادرفته. ن تو سن بچگی داشتم ن الان ک جونم ن وقتی ک پیرخواهم شد باورکنیداز همه چیز خستم حتی ازاین ک میبینم ۲ماه دیگه اسمی ب نام پزشکی میره توارزوهام

----------


## alilovegham

> بیا برو روانپزشک مشکلت رو بگو ، بهت یه سری قرص آنتیدپرسانت میده بخور غده های مغزت مثل بچه آدم هورمون ترشح میکنن خوب میشی


من حتی تو بچگی سه چهار بار دستامو با تیغ زدم فقط سطحی عمیق نبود

----------


## y.h.l

دل و جراتشو نداری اگه داشتی تا الان خودکشی می کردی من و 38 کاربر دیگه رو خلاص میکردی از دست خودت

----------


## Healer

داداش یکم درکت می کنم من امسال پیش دانشگاهیم و اولین ساله کنکور میدم تا الانم یه صفر کیلومترم منم با توجه به اخلاق خانوادم اگه کنکورو بد بدم شاید تا روز نتایج خیلی به خودکشی فک کنم اما میدونم با اینکار نه تنها کاری حل نمیشه که اون دنیام رو هم از دست میدم و آبروی خانوادم میره
کاش خانواده ها یکم بیشتر بچه هاشونو درک میکردن اما گاهی طوری رفتار می کنن که انگار اصلا بچه نبودن و ما هم باید قد اونا بفهمیم و عقل اونا رو داشته باشیم
حیف

----------


## alilovegham

میدونم ی عده دارن ازم انتقاد میکنن چ تو دلشون چ تو انجمن خودتون ببخشید اما باورکنید داشتم دیونه میشدم دوماهه همش تو فکرمردن هستم زده بود ب سرم ی لحظم راحت نبودم . جای انتقاد ی حرفا بزنید آروم بشم من از انتقادات زیاد دورم شنیدم جای انتقاد نصیحتم کنید

----------


## farshad7

یاد اهنگ محسن افتادم :Yahoo (4): 







از اين بالا نيگا کردم زمين منو صدا ميزد يکي ميگف بپر پايين يکي تو قلبم جا ميزد وقت تموم کردن کار شهامت دل بريدن خط کشيدن دور همه به حس پرواز رسيدن حالا بايد چيکار کنم خاطره ها رو خط زدم کاري که اينجا ندارم گذشتنو خوب بلدم براي گريه کردنات يکي دو روزي کافيه سيا بپوش براي من اينم براي قافيه فقط من از اينجا ميرم فک نکنم چيزي بشه نه آسمون زمين مياد نه ابري باروني ميشه حرفاي آخرو زدم کارو بايد تموم کنم حيفه که اين ثانيه رو براي حرف حروم کنم

----------


## alilovegham

> داداش یکم درکت می کنم من امسال پیش دانشگاهیم و اولین ساله کنکور میدم تا الانم یه صفر کیلومترم منم با توجه به اخلاق خانوادم اگه کنکورو بد بدم شاید تا روز نتایج خیلی به خودکشی فک کنم اما میدونم با اینکار نه تنها کاری حل نمیشه که اون دنیام رو هم از دست میدم و آبروی خانوادم میرهکاش خانواده ها یکم بیشتر بچه هاشونو درک میکردن اما گاهی طوری رفتار می کنن که انگار اصلا بچه نبودن و ما هم باید قد اونا بفهمیم و عقل اونا رو داشته باشیمحیف


من این حرفارو برا خیلیاد زدم اما به جز کنکوری ها کسی درکم نکرد منم مجبورم از غصه های کنکور اینجا بگم

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> من حتی تو بچگی سه چهار بار دستامو با تیغ زدم فقط سطحی عمیق نبود


خوب این نشون میده هورمونات درست کار نمیکرده از بچگی . مثل الان !

----------


## hoomanfrs

اشكم دراومد ...... خدااااااااا .... اخه چراااااااا ؟؟؟ 
خودكشى ؟ كنكور ؟؟ باو تو چته ؟ كنكور مگه ته خطه ؟؟؟ داداش اينا همه زندگيه از تك تك لحظاتتون تو زندگي لذت ببرين . اگه از درس خوندن لذت نميبرين ببوسش ( اينجاش يكم با قوانين اسلامى مغايرت داره. ) بزارش كنار . برو دنبال زندگيت چميدونم ميخواى عكاس بشى نقاش بشى يا ... . اگه هم درس خوندنو دوس دارى تا تهش واسه هدفت بجنگ . * اگه خدا هدفيو تو دلت انداخته ، مطمئن باش توانايي رسيدن به اون هدف رو دارى .* 
داداش فكر كردن درمورد خودكشى ابدا كار درستى نيست . يادمه تو يه كتابى خوندم همه ى كسايي كه خودكشى ميكنن تو لحظه ى اخر پشيمون ميشن . هيچوقت واسه تغيير دير نيست . ببين بشين خوب با خودت فك كن ببين چه كاريو از صميم قلب دوس دارى به پارازيت ها توجه نكن ، ببين چه رويايي رو از بچگى دوست داشتى ، ميگن روياى بچگى بزرگترين هدف زندگى ادمه ، داداش مراقب باش هميشه يه وقتايي پيش مياد كه ادم از زندگى سير ميشه و خسته ميشه اگه تو اين موقعيت ها تونستى ادامه بدى ، اگه تو اين موقعيت ها تونستى اميد داشته باشى ، مطمئن باش مطمئن باش پيروز ميشى .

----------


## koenigsegg

> میدونم ی عده دارن ازم انتقاد میکنن چ تو دلشون چ تو انجمن خودتون ببخشید اما باورکنید داشتم دیونه میشدم دوماهه همش تو فکرمردن هستم زده بود ب سرم ی لحظم راحت نبودم . جای انتقاد ی حرفا بزنید آروم بشم من از انتقادات زیاد دورم شنیدم جای انتقاد نصیحتم کنید



اگه چیزیم ارومت کنه ارامش لحظه ای هست ..... بجا تاپیک زدن و فک کردن زیاد برو سربازی !! چون نمیتونی کاری کنی (حمایت خانواده نیس کنکورم قبول نشدی کارت پایان خدمت نداری ) .......  خود کشی در هر صورت به بقیه افراد خانواده هم صدمه میزنه اما اگه بزرگترین فرزند خانواده ای و برادر یا خواهر کوچکتر از خودت داری این کارو نکن به بدبختی هم شده بخاطر اونا زندگی کن اما اگه قضیه غیر از اینه نظری ندارم

----------


## samasama

دوست من ببین ۲ ماه وقت هست اونم ۲ ماه که هر ۱ ساعتش به اندازه ۱۰ ساعت قبل از عید هست پس من میگم خیلی باید امید داشته باشی

----------


## alilovegham

> اشكم دراومد ...... خدااااااااا .... اخه چراااااااا ؟؟؟ خودكشى ؟ كنكور ؟؟ باو تو چته ؟ كنكور مگه ته خطه ؟؟؟ داداش اينا همه زندگيه از تك تك لحظاتتون تو زندگي لذت ببرين . اگه از درس خوندن لذت نميبرين ببوسش ( اينجاش يكم با قوانين اسلامى مغايرت داره. ) بزارش كنار . برو دنبال زندگيت چميدونم ميخواى عكاس بشى نقاش بشى يا ... . اگه هم درس خوندنو دوس دارى تا تهش واسه هدفت بجنگ . * اگه خدا هدفيو تو دلت انداخته ، مطمئن باش توانايي رسيدن به اون هدف رو دارى .* داداش فكر كردن درمورد خودكشى ابدا كار درستى نيست . يادمه تو يه كتابى خوندم همه ى كسايي كه خودكشى ميكنن تو لحظه ى اخر پشيمون ميشن . هيچوقت واسه تغيير دير نيست . ببين بشين خوب با خودت فك كن ببين چه كاريو از صميم قلب دوس دارى به پارازيت ها توجه نكن ، ببين چه رويايي رو از بچگى دوست داشتى ، ميگن روياى بچگى بزرگترين هدف زندگى ادمه ، داداش مراقب باش هميشه يه وقتايي پيش مياد كه ادم از زندگى سير ميشه و خسته ميشه اگه تو اين موقعيت ها تونستى ادامه بدى ، اگه تو اين موقعيت ها تونستى اميد داشته باشى ، مطمئن باش مطمئن باش پيروز ميشى .


من ازبچگی هیچ رویایی نداشتم براخودم فقط همش گریه میکردم و دوس داشتم یا زودتربمیرم یا زودتر بزرگ بشم هدف پزشکی ام ازسال اول دبیرستان تو وجود من امد دیگه تاخالا ن ب کاری فکرکردم ن ارزه ی کاریا دارم

----------


## N3DA

> یاد اهنگ محسن افتادم


من یاد اون آهنگ منحوس خراطها افتادم که میگفت تیغ اول رو زدم خون پاچید به در و دیوار تیغ دوم رو هم زدم.سومی و چهارمی هم ایضا و از این دست خزعبلات  :Yahoo (4): 

ر.ا:
استارتر عزیز خودت بشمر چقـــــــــــــد بچه ها بهت پیشنهاد دادن که منصرفت کنن...

----------


## Mr.Hosein

داداش شما ناراحتیت از اینه که خانوادت حمایتت نمیکنن...
خیلی ها اصلا خانواده ای ندارن...

بهتره جای این فکر ها منطقی باشی...
شما میگی 5سال داری برای کنکور تلاش میکنی و نتیجه نمیگیری؟!
با این وجود باز هم انتظار تشویق داری؟!
فکر میکنی الان تو بقیه خونه ها چه خبره!؟همه چیز سر جاش و امن و امان و انرژی مثبت!؟
نه جانم...اونا توی فیلمه...
کسایی رو سراغ دارم روزی15ساعت دارن درس میخونن ترازشون از 6900میشه6700پدر مادرشون تا یه هفته جواب سلامشون هم نمیدن...
بعد شما الان مشکلت اینه که اونجوری که باید تشویق نمیشی و اجازه ی استفاده ی کامل از ماشین شخصی رو نداری!؟بعد راه درست رو هم توی خودکشی میبینی!؟

فک میکنی پزشکی یعنی فقط گوشه ی مطب نشستن دستور دادن!؟
بهتره با چند تا انترن هم صحبت بشی تا بدونی چه خبره...

شما که الان به خاطر یه حرف خانواده اینجوری ریختی به هم و میخوای خودکشی کنی!؟چه جوری میخوای نزدیک10سال برای گرفتن مدرک عمومی تلاش کنی!؟چه جوری میخوای استرس های کاری و برخورد های نامناسب و سختی ها و شب بیداری هارو تحمل کنی؟!

کنکور سخت هست ولی اگه هست برای همس...کسی این وسط موفق میشه که حوصله ی خوب خوندن رو داشته باشه و قدرت کنترل کردن احساساتشو...

اشتباهاتتو قبول کن...یا تلاش کن تا برطرفش کنی یا باهاش کنار بیا...
زندگی به هیچ وجه اینجا تموم نمیشه...ممکنه یه روزی بیاد که عاشق کاری بشی که هیچوقت فکرشو نمیکردی...ممکنه همین الانش هم توی اشتباه باشی...ممکنه عاشق تصوراتت از پزشکی باشی نه خود پزشکی...
اگه واقعا بدون کادر درمان نمیتونی و برات سخته این مدت خوب تلاشتو بکن و وارد یکی از رشته های پیراپزشکی بشو...

اگه قرار بود هر کسی که به رشته ی مورد علاقش و یا هر چیزی که میخواد نرسه خودکشی کنه, جمعیت ایران الان شاید به صد هزار تا هم نمیرسید...
یا واقعیت رو قبول کن...یا چیزیو که میخوای واقعی کن...از راه درستش...

(حرفامو با لحن بد نخون رفیق...   :Yahoo (3):

----------


## nacli

در عجبم از استارتر و ایضا در عجبم از دوستانی ک اومدن پست گذاشتن  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hoomanfrs

در عجب نباش :Yahoo (105):

----------


## koenigsegg

> اشكم دراومد ...... خدااااااااا .... اخه چراااااااا ؟؟؟ 
> خودكشى ؟ كنكور ؟؟ باو تو چته ؟ كنكور مگه ته خطه ؟؟؟ داداش اينا همه زندگيه از تك تك لحظاتتون تو زندگي لذت ببرين . اگه از درس خوندن لذت نميبرين ببوسش ( اينجاش يكم با قوانين اسلامى مغايرت داره. ) بزارش كنار . برو دنبال زندگيت چميدونم ميخواى عكاس بشى نقاش بشى يا ... . اگه هم درس خوندنو دوس دارى تا تهش واسه هدفت بجنگ . * اگه خدا هدفيو تو دلت انداخته ، مطمئن باش توانايي رسيدن به اون هدف رو دارى .* 
> داداش فكر كردن درمورد خودكشى ابدا كار درستى نيست . يادمه تو يه كتابى خوندم همه ى كسايي كه خودكشى ميكنن تو لحظه ى اخر پشيمون ميشن . هيچوقت واسه تغيير دير نيست . ببين بشين خوب با خودت فك كن ببين چه كاريو از صميم قلب دوس دارى به پارازيت ها توجه نكن ، ببين چه رويايي رو از بچگى دوست داشتى ، ميگن روياى بچگى بزرگترين هدف زندگى ادمه ، داداش مراقب باش هميشه يه وقتايي پيش مياد كه ادم از زندگى سير ميشه و خسته ميشه اگه تو اين موقعيت ها تونستى ادامه بدى ، اگه تو اين موقعيت ها تونستى اميد داشته باشى ، مطمئن باش مطمئن باش پيروز ميشى .


کسی که واقعا قصد خود کشی داشته باشه اصن پشیمون نمیشه مثال:صادق هدایت اولین بار نجاتش دادن اما بعدش دوباره خودکشی کرد 
احتمالا اون کتابی که شما خوندی  امثال د ن ی ا جهانبخت :Yahoo (5):  رو مورد بررسی قرار داده

----------


## hoomanfrs

دوست عزيز الان منتظرى چي بشه هان ؟؟؟ بگو چى ميخواى از ما بشنوى ما هم همونو بگيم بهت ،  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hoomanfrs

> کسی که واقعا قصد خود کشی داشته باشه اصن پشیمون نمیشه مثال:صادق هدایت اولین بار نجاتش دادن اما بعدش دوباره خودکشی کرد 
> احتمالا اون کتابی که شما خوندی  امثال د ن ی ا جهانبخت رو مورد بررسی قرار داده


 الان يادم اومد كتابه علمى - تخيلى بود

----------


## nacli



----------


## hoomanfrs

چرا من نيستم ؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Hossein.A

> سلام احتمالأ خ ازبروبچه های انجمن بامن آشناهستم چون احتمالأ بااولین فکرخودکشی من آشنا هستن راستش یک ماهه ک زیادمث قبلأدرس نمیخونم دلیلشم بیشتر به خاطراینه ک ازطرفه خانواده حمایت نمیشم اونا باتوجه ب رتبه پارسال من ک شد 26000فکرمیکنن من استعداد ندارم یاشایدم چیزای دیگه من خودم چندبار گوش دادم بابام میگفت ک این پسره پارسال هیچی نشده امسالم نمیشه(منم هرکی بگم سوالا سخت بودن هیشکی باورنمیکنه همه میگن مگة میشه؟ )نمیدونم چیکا کنم ی وقتا باخودم تنها میشینم میگم بیخیال درسا بزنم ب کارآزاد از ی طرف ب یاد قولایی ک ب خودم دادم میوفتم من ب خودم قول داده بودم ک باید پزشکی قبول بشم(تواین 5سالی ک دارم براکنکورمیخونم هرچی داشتمو گذاشتم وازهرچی دوس داشتم زدم) اماامسالم نمیشم!!باورکنید بعضی سوالای شیمی وزیست کنکور94را نگا میکنم از روپاسخ نامه هم نمیفهمم چیه.چند روزه فیلمای خودکشی مختلفی دیدم چندین بار ب خودکشی فکرکردم آخرشم ب این نتیجه رسیدم من حتی ی لحظه ارامشی نداشتم تواین زندگی. خلاصه گیج گیجم چند روزا کتابارو باز میکنم یاباهاش خوابم میبره یا یاد حرفای دوروبرم میوفتم ک همش سرکوفتم میزنم . چندبارم ب فکر رفتن از استانمونا کردم باز دیدم ن پولی دارم ن کاری جایی دیگم برم خبری نیست ! چندبارم رفتم سراغ سیگار دیدم دارم خودمو مسخره میکنم این دود چند دقیقه چ فایده داره .چندبارم ب تلاشایی ک واسه درس کردمو دیدم جواب نداد فکرکردم  روزا حتی ی خواب راحت ندارم شباهمش کابوس میبینم چندوقت پیش ی نفرتوشهرمون خودکشی کرد و راحت شد با این ک کلی پولدار بودن منم ی بچه پولدارم الانم ی ماشین دارم ک ب اسم خودمو اما برا برداشتن باید ازخانوادم اجازه بگیرم خسته شدم از این زندگی تکراری الان سه روزه هیچی نخوندم چون هیچ آرامشی ندارم تنهاچیزی ک آرومم میکنه فکرخودکشیه !توراه کنکور حتی عشقمو از دست دادم الانم تنها چیزی ک برام مونده ی سردرده ک نمیزاره درس بخونم . تواین هفته همش ب فکرخودکشی ام بچه ها ب کمکتون نیاز دارم کسی ک ب فکرمن نیست شما ی چیزی بگید تامن آروم بشم خیلی نا امیدم ودلم گرفتم خ چرا سوالای کنکور تو 94ایقد سخت شد آخه



اقا مجدد سلام خسته نباشی...
بنده کلا کارم کمک کردن به هموطنانمه...

مرگ حقه . حق هم گرفتنیه . 
شما رو در رسیدن به حقت کمک میکنم.

فقط با اون دوستمون که گفتن هدفدار خودکشی کن شدیدا موافقم . 

اینم کمک بنده به شما هموطن عزیزم

----------


## nacli

> چرا من نيستم ؟؟؟؟؟


اینا  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## N3DA

> 


فضول نیستم آ ولی فیس بوکم آرزوست  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nacli

> فضول نیستم آ ولی فیس بوکم آرزوست


صداشو در نیار الان با گونی میبرنمون  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Maximus

@alilovegham

دوست عزیز اگه موفقیت به همین سادگی بود من کلکسیونی از افتخارات و موفقیت داشتم 
عیب شما اینه که نمیخای به خودت سخت بگیری ، برا رسیدن به هدف باید تلاش کرد 
عرق ریخت ، برا رسیدن به هدف باید ترس رو کنار گذاشت 
شما جسارت و اراده ندارید
دوست عزیز چرا خودتون رو دست کم میگیرید ؟؟ چرا وارد حاشیه میشید؟؟
منم از رشته و دانشگاه ناراضی هستم تا اینکه یکی از معلمامون رو دیدم موضوع رو بهش گفتم میدونی چی بهم گفت ؛
گفت شرایط رو بپذیر یا مث یه مرد مبارزه کن و تغییرش بده

----------


## koenigsegg

*آلومینیوم فسفید(قرص برنج )هنوز تو بازار هس؟؟؟میگن کارش دقیقه*

----------


## alilovegham

> دوست عزيز الان منتظرى چي بشه هان ؟؟؟ بگو چى ميخواى از ما بشنوى ما هم همونو بگيم بهت ،


منتظر اینم از شما حرفای امیدوارکننده بشنوم تا ایقد ب مردن فکرنکنم

----------


## Dan_Gh

> *آلومینیوم فسفید(قرص برنج )هنوز تو بازار هس؟؟؟میگن کارش دقیقه*


نه فک کنم جمعش کردن...آمار بالا بود...

----------


## dr.mamad_97

داداش گلم با این روحیه به نظر من بهتری بری پیش یه روانپزشک خوب، بعدش حتما برو سربازی بزار از جو کنکور کلا خارج شی!
تو این مدت کتاب شفای زندگی لوییز هی رو بخون!
باور بعد از اینکه از سربازی برگردی کلی روحیه ات تغییر میکنه!
اون موقع شروع کن به خوندن باور کن میرسی به هدفت؛)
زندگی خوبه....
خودتو اذیت نکن با حرف پدر مادرت!
ولی مطمین باش با این روحیه بجایی نمرسی!!
باید حال و هوات رو عوض کنی...

----------


## Hossein.A

> نه فک کنم جمعش کردن...آمار بالا بود...


اووووه . پس واسه همین مصرف کرم لوبریکانت رفته بالا  :Yahoo (20): 

نگو واسه اینکه دیگه قرص نیست خودکشی کنن . به فکرای چیزای دیگه هستن

----------


## Dr fatima97

فک کنم این تاپیک خلوت بشه خیلی بهتره

جو بعضیا میخوابه

----------


## Dan_Gh

> منتظر اینم از شما حرفای امیدوارکننده بشنوم تا ایقد ب مردن فکرنکنم


داداش اگه خودکشی کنی،کنکور قبول میشی؟؟خانوادت بهت افتخار میکنن....؟؟
مثلا اشرف مخلوقات هستیم...هیچوقت به این فک کردی اگه خودکشی کنی مادرت چه حالی میشه...؟
جمع کن خودتو داداش....محکم باش...از خانوادت کمک بگیر باهاشون صحبت کن...بالاتر از سیاهی که رنگی نیس :Yahoo (91):

----------


## Hadise..

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط alilovegham


سلام احتمالأ خ ازبروبچه های انجمن بامن آشناهستم چون احتمالأ بااولین فکرخودکشی من آشنا هستن راستش یک ماهه ک زیادمث قبلأدرس نمیخونم دلیلشم بیشتر به خاطراینه ک ازطرفه خانواده حمایت نمیشم اونا باتوجه ب رتبه پارسال من ک شد 26000فکرمیکنن من استعداد ندارم یاشایدم چیزای دیگه من خودم چندبار گوش دادم بابام میگفت ک این پسره پارسال هیچی نشده امسالم نمیشه(منم هرکی بگم سوالا سخت بودن هیشکی باورنمیکنه همه میگن مگة میشه؟ )نمیدونم چیکا کنم ی وقتا باخودم تنها میشینم میگم بیخیال درسا بزنم ب کارآزاد از ی طرف ب یاد قولایی ک ب خودم دادم میوفتم من ب خودم قول داده بودم ک باید پزشکی قبول بشم(تواین 5سالی ک دارم براکنکورمیخونم هرچی داشتمو گذاشتم وازهرچی دوس داشتم زدم) اماامسالم نمیشم!!باورکنید بعضی سوالای شیمی وزیست کنکور94را نگا میکنم از روپاسخ نامه هم نمیفهمم چیه.چند روزه فیلمای خودکشی مختلفی دیدم چندین بار ب خودکشی فکرکردم آخرشم ب این نتیجه رسیدم من حتی ی لحظه ارامشی نداشتم تواین زندگی. خلاصه گیج گیجم چند روزا کتابارو باز میکنم یاباهاش خوابم میبره یا یاد حرفای دوروبرم میوفتم ک همش سرکوفتم میزنم . چندبارم ب فکر رفتن از استانمونا کردم باز دیدم ن پولی دارم ن کاری جایی دیگم برم خبری نیست ! چندبارم رفتم سراغ سیگار دیدم دارم خودمو مسخره میکنم این دود چند دقیقه چ فایده داره .چندبارم ب تلاشایی ک واسه درس کردمو دیدم جواب نداد فکرکردم  روزا حتی ی خواب راحت ندارم شباهمش کابوس میبینم چندوقت پیش ی نفرتوشهرمون خودکشی کرد و راحت شد با این ک کلی پولدار بودن منم ی بچه پولدارم الانم ی ماشین دارم ک ب اسم خودمو اما برا برداشتن باید ازخانوادم اجازه بگیرم خسته شدم از این زندگی تکراری الان سه روزه هیچی نخوندم چون هیچ آرامشی ندارم تنهاچیزی ک آرومم میکنه فکرخودکشیه !توراه کنکور حتی عشقمو از دست دادم الانم تنها چیزی ک برام مونده ی سردرده ک نمیزاره درس بخونم . تواین هفته همش ب فکرخودکشی ام بچه ها ب کمکتون نیاز دارم کسی ک ب فکرمن نیست شما ی چیزی بگید تامن آروم بشم خیلی نا امیدم ودلم گرفتم خ چرا سوالای کنکور تو 94ایقد سخت شد آخه





 سلام. میخوای خودکشی کنی؟؟؟؟؟ بخاطر ندادن ماشین؟؟؟ بخاطر حمایت نکردن خونواده؟؟؟؟
میگی خانواده ات حمایتت نمیکنه، فکر میکنی با خودکشی ، توی اون دنیا همه منتظر اومدنتن و اونجا ساپورت میشی ؟؟؟
طرز فکر بچگانه ای داری دوست خوبم.

رتبه ات شد 26 هزار؟؟ با یه برنامه ریزی خوب، با پیدا کردن ایرادات و اشتباهات گذشته میتونستی این رتبه رو حداقل به 5000 برسونی. بلکه بهتر....
میگی سخته سوالا؟؟؟ اونایی که درصدای بالا زدن و رتبه اوردن چی؟؟؟ سوالای اونا با شما مگه فرق داره؟؟؟  اونا مگه از کجا اومدن؟؟ هان؟؟؟ سر خودتو شیره نمال... خودتو گول نزن.... تنبلی و کمکاری خودتو پشت بقیه مسائل قایم نکن

 میگی زندگیت تکراری شده؟؟؟فکر میکنی زندگی بقیه کنکوریا چجوریه؟؟؟ پر از بگو بخند و انرژیک؟؟؟ نه بابا همه دارن میخونن فقط، یعنی مجبورن. فقط درس. 
وقتی از پس یه کنکور بر نیای چجوری میخوای بعدها خانواده تشکیل بدی و اونو اداره کنی؟؟ 

میگی ماشین بابات بهت نمیده؟؟؟ برو خداروشکر کن... خیلیا واسه نون شبشون موندن، اونوقت تو ، دو ماه مونده به کنکور، دغدغه ات شده ماشین؟؟؟ بعد انتظار داری رتبه خوبی بدست بیاری؟؟؟ اره؟؟؟؟

چرا همه فکر میکنن پزشکی یعنی اوج موفقیت؟؟؟؟
 موفقیت یعنی اینکه توی این مسیر کنکور خودتو بسازی، قوی شی، در برابر سختی ها، کم خوابی ها، شب بیداری ها، خستگیهای ذهنی، درک نکردن ها و بقول شما حمایت نشدن ها... این یعنی موفقیت. این یعنی تغییر و اماده بودن برای مشکلات بزرگتر زندگی.... این یعنی بزرگ شدن.... 

دوست من، بزرگ شو، قوی شو.... مرد بودنتو ثابت کن.... ثابت کن که میشه... ثابت کن که میتونی.... خودتو اثبات کن.... تصورات غلط پدر و مادرتو از بین ببر... بذار بهت یجور دیگه نگاه کنن... دیگه اون ادم قبلی نباش... افکار زشت و ضعیف قبلیتو بذار کنار... 
هنوز دو ماه دیگه مونده... عالی باش... کولاک کن.... پرتلاش ادامه بده... میشه توی این دوماه رتبه خوبی اورد... چون صفر نیستی.... چون درسهارو حد اقل سه مرتبه قبلا خوندی....
خودتو باور کن.... به خودت ایمان داشته باش... تواناییهاتو باور داشته باش... خودتو ثابت کن.... 


منتظر خبرهای خوبی ازت هستم....


_

----------


## Dan_Gh

> اووووه . پس واسه همین مصرف کرم لوبریکانت رفته بالا 
> 
> نگو واسه اینکه دیگه قرص نیست خودکشی کنن . به فکرای چیزای دیگه هستن


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  بابا لوبریکانت واسه درمان بیماری هم هست....نه فقط....ولی آره کلا به فکر همه چیز هستن...

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> سلام احتمالأ خ ازبروبچه های انجمن بامن آشناهستم چون احتمالأ بااولین فکرخودکشی من آشنا هستن راستش یک ماهه ک زیادمث قبلأدرس نمیخونم دلیلشم بیشتر به خاطراینه ک ازطرفه خانواده حمایت نمیشم اونا باتوجه ب رتبه پارسال من ک شد 26000فکرمیکنن من استعداد ندارم یاشایدم چیزای دیگه من خودم چندبار گوش دادم بابام میگفت ک این پسره پارسال هیچی نشده امسالم نمیشه(منم هرکی بگم سوالا سخت بودن هیشکی باورنمیکنه همه میگن مگة میشه؟ )نمیدونم چیکا کنم ی وقتا باخودم تنها میشینم میگم بیخیال درسا بزنم ب کارآزاد از ی طرف ب یاد قولایی ک ب خودم دادم میوفتم من ب خودم قول داده بودم ک باید پزشکی قبول بشم(تواین 5سالی ک دارم براکنکورمیخونم هرچی داشتمو گذاشتم وازهرچی دوس داشتم زدم) اماامسالم نمیشم!!باورکنید بعضی سوالای شیمی وزیست کنکور94را نگا میکنم از روپاسخ نامه هم نمیفهمم چیه.چند روزه فیلمای خودکشی مختلفی دیدم چندین بار ب خودکشی فکرکردم آخرشم ب این نتیجه رسیدم من حتی ی لحظه ارامشی نداشتم تواین زندگی. خلاصه گیج گیجم چند روزا کتابارو باز میکنم یاباهاش خوابم میبره یا یاد حرفای دوروبرم میوفتم ک همش سرکوفتم میزنم . چندبارم ب فکر رفتن از استانمونا کردم باز دیدم ن پولی دارم ن کاری جایی دیگم برم خبری نیست ! چندبارم رفتم سراغ سیگار دیدم دارم خودمو مسخره میکنم این دود چند دقیقه چ فایده داره .چندبارم ب تلاشایی ک واسه درس کردمو دیدم جواب نداد فکرکردم  روزا حتی ی خواب راحت ندارم شباهمش کابوس میبینم چندوقت پیش ی نفرتوشهرمون خودکشی کرد و راحت شد با این ک کلی پولدار بودن منم ی بچه پولدارم الانم ی ماشین دارم ک ب اسم خودمو اما برا برداشتن باید ازخانوادم اجازه بگیرم خسته شدم از این زندگی تکراری الان سه روزه هیچی نخوندم چون هیچ آرامشی ندارم تنهاچیزی ک آرومم میکنه فکرخودکشیه !توراه کنکور حتی عشقمو از دست دادم الانم تنها چیزی ک برام مونده ی سردرده ک نمیزاره درس بخونم . تواین هفته همش ب فکرخودکشی ام بچه ها ب کمکتون نیاز دارم کسی ک ب فکرمن نیست شما ی چیزی بگید تامن آروم بشم خیلی نا امیدم ودلم گرفتم خ چرا سوالای کنکور تو 94ایقد سخت شد آخه


مردم چقد لوس شدنا.تا هرچی میشه میگن خودکشی. آدمای خاص و قوی  هیچوقت حرف همچین مضخرفاتیو نمیزنن.
تو ک انقد ضعف داری چطور از خودت توقع رشد و ازاده و ترقی و پیشرفت داری؟ تو ک خدا بت عقل داده اطرافتو نگاه کنی ببینی از تو بدتراشم هست دیگه چرا؟؟؟؟ 
من هیچکقت حاضر نیستم تو زندگیم ب مردی تکیه کنم ک تا مشکلی واسش پیش بیاد اسم خودکشی بیاره بجای راه حل.
مگه زندگی فقط پزشک شدنه؟ این فکرارو بنداز بیرون از سرت خدا بزرگه از خدا اونیو بخواه ک ب صلاحته.چیه هرکی 2سال پشت کنکور میمونه میگه الا و بلا پزشکی.نخیر عزیزمن رشته های دیگم جای پیشرفت دارن کارای دیگم جای ترقی دارن همش ب ازاده خودت برمیگرده.سعی کن این 2ماهم بچسبی ب درست یه رشته خوب از این رشته ها ک استخدام دارن بری یکم روحیت عوض شه از این راکدی در بیای پیشرفت کنی کارای دیگه انجام بدی اگه بازم دلت خواست میشینی برا پزشکی میخونی.وسلام

----------


## Lawyer

این قانون طبیعت رو خیلی بهش اعتقاد دارم!:
همه از اوییم و به سوی او میرویم! :Yahoo (4): 
پس به سوی او برو :Yahoo (4): 
البته او نمیخاد فعلا بسویش بری!

به خودکشیت کاری ندارم :Yahoo (21): 

ر.ا:
از حرفات معلومه از لحاظ روانی و عاطفی تو زندگیت خلا داشتی!
از همون توقعات بیجایی که تو مدرسه و خونواده برات بوجود اومده معلومه جا میزنی :Yahoo (21): 
که چی؟ بچم باید پزشک بشه :Yahoo (21): مرده شور این عقاید ببرم :Yahoo (21): 
زورشو نداری به این هدف برسی!خب صد البته به چپت :Yahoo (21): 
از اون طرف میخای درس خوندنت به ف.نا نره...
هدفتو کوچیک کن!
این همه رشته: |
کمش برو تربیت معلم...
خیلی حرفه چرتیه که میگی آبروم میره اینا...


مشکل تو اینه برا خودت نمیخای چیزی بشی و میخای برا دیگران چیزی بشی!
و این باعث شده هدف بیخودی داشته باشی!و توقعات بیجا داری!

5سالم میگی عمرتو هدر دادی! :Yahoo (21): 
خیلی انسانیت کردی :Yahoo (21): 
خدایی وات د فار؟ :Yahoo (4): 

توصیم اینه از 2ماه مونده استفاده کن و تو انتخاب رشته همه رشته های خوب بزن و *از خانواده گرامی دورشو فقط*!!
کمی منطقی فک کنی و احساسات بذاری کنار خودت باید بدونی چیکار کنی...


پ.ن:
البته خوشبحالت مشکلات مالی نداری مثل من بدبخت :Yahoo (21): 
توهم بیا مشکلات مالیه منو حل کن
مشکلات دیگرو به مالی ترجیح میدم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Chandler Bing

همش از بی هدفیه
خیلی از رفیقامو میبینم که فقط به فکر کشیدن و پارتی کردن و خوشی هستن
انگار نه انگار که سرنوشت بقیه عمرشون تو کنکور مشخص میشه
اما درک میکنم چون خودمم هدفی تو این زندگی نمیبینم و اونا فقط تصمیم گرفتن خوش باشن
اما من فقط به خاطر قبولی تو یه رشته و دانشگاه خوب عمر خودم رو حروم میکنم
کار درست رو هم همونا میکنن
این روزایی که الان داریم پشت کنکور از دست میدیم هیچ وقت برنمیگرده 
آدم هیچ وقت دوباره ۱۹ ساله نمیشه
به نظر من با یه چندتا رفیق اهل حال فقط دنبال تفریح و خوشی باش البته بعد کنکور امسال
تنها چیزی که میتونه حالت رو خوب کنه اینه که به آینده فکر نکنی و به خوشی و تفریح بگذرونی

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

خودتو ذهنتو روحتو پرورش بده تک بعدی نباش دوست عزیز.
منم 4ساله پشت کنکوری آیییی از کی نشنیدم.هی میگن شوهر کن.تو خنگی فلانی بی عرضه.اله بله جیمبله.حرف هیچکس واسم ارزشی نداره .تو زندگی هیچکس ب اون یکی یه قرونم کمک کمیکنه.عشقتم رفت ک رفت.اصلا مهم نیست.قسمت نبوده یه سال دیگه از سرت میپره .بری دانشگاه تازه میفهمی زندگی یه چیز دیگس.
خودتو بساز زندگیتو متنوع کن
از من و تو بدتراشم هست.
منم 4سال پشت کنکورم نداشتن بفرستنم در عین حال سرکوفتمم میزدن.گریه کردم افسردگی گرفتم و...اما خوب باز ادامه میدم.قوی باااااش ^___^

----------


## fantom

یه خورده میتونم درکت کنم مشکل سر درد و حس عذاب وجدان رو منم بعضی وقتا دارم … به نظرم از صبح تا شب برو کتابخونه درس بخون از فضای خونه فعلا دور باش

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

اصلا حس میکنم کلا روحیت خرابه عزیز.
ایدیتو نگا
علی لاو غم!
چی بگم والا

----------


## abraham

> پولداریم اماخب پول مال باباس توجیب من ک نیس من فقط الان ی پژوپارس دارم فقط همین منظورم این بود ک فقط ازپولداریمون گیر من ی ماشین امده !!!!!


اگه اونقد پولدارین برو امریکا پزشکی بخون

----------


## alilovegham

خودمم تو خودم موندم !

----------


## abraham

> فک کنم این تاپیک خلوت بشه خیلی بهتره
> 
> جو بعضیا میخوابه


ملت کمبود دارن

----------


## alilovegham

یعنی شماها همة تو زندگیتون امید دارید ؟ تاحالا حس منو نداشتین؟

----------


## INFERNAL

*زندگی خودته به کسی ربطی نداره
تو این دنیا دنبال ترحم نباش*

----------


## Dr fatima97

> ملت کمبود دارن


آره واقعا

----------


## SkyWalker313

دوست عزیز من خودم امسال شکستایی که خوردم و ضربه های جدی بهم خورد ولی خداشاهده این چه وضعشه دیگه من اگه بدبختیامو بهت بگم گریت می گیره کسی بخواد خودکشی کنه به من می گی دادش تو وضعت از من خراب تره بیا تو اول شروع کن ولی من جا نزدم داداش هنوز جوونم وقتم دارم به جان تو از یه ماه قبل عید تا 10 روز پیش سردردای شدید داشتم ولی خودمو نباختم و شکستام بیشتر بهم نیرو داد الانم دارم مثل ادم درسمو می خونم. داداش خودکشی بماند که گناهه و اون دنیاتو خراب می کنه و بدبخت میشی اصلن با این کارت مردم در موردت چی میگن؟ میگن چه بدبخت بود خودشو کشت. دلشون برات نمی سوزه. هیچ وقت دنبال دلسوزی دیگران نباش که بدتر می کشتت پایین من اینو تو 18 سالگی فهمیدم بعضیا همینو تا اخر عمر نمی فهمن. اگه دیگران بهت می گن نمی تونی اتفاقا ثابت کن که می تونی ثابت کن که حرفشون مفته من خودم امسال نتونستم درس بخونم ولی امیدمو از دست ندادم. تو هم به جای این حرفا برو سراغ زندگیتو بساز به قول بچه ها همه چی کنکور و دانشگاه نیست برو تو یه بیزنسی چیزی یا اینکه جدی بشین بخون. بدبختیایی که تو داری بدترشو من دارم ولی خودکشی راه حل نیست حالا خود دانی می خوای بکش می خوای مثل ادم زندگی کنو زندگیتو بساز
یاعلی

----------


## alilovegham

تورو به خـدا بعـد من مواظـب خـودت باش گریه نکن آروم بگیر به فکر زندگیــت باش غصم میشه اگه بفهمم داری غصــه میخوری شکایت از کسی نکن با اینکه خیلـی دلخوریدلت نگیـــره مهربون عاشقتـم اینو بــدون دلم گرفته میــــدونی از هــم جــدا کردنمون دل نگـــرونتم همش اگه خطـا کردم ببخش بازم منو بخاطــر تموم خوبیــات ببــخش منو ببخش منو ببخشاصلا فرامـوشم کن و فکرکن منـو نداشتی اینجوری خیــلی بهتره بگـو منو نخـواستی برو بگو تنهایی رو خیلی زیاد دوسش داری اگه تو تنهـا بمونی با کســی کاری نداری

----------


## SkyWalker313

حاجی من الان به این نتیجه رسیدم این بنده خدا یا ملتو مچل کرده یا ...... 
پدیده ای ناشناختس این قضیه 
این شعراتم منو کشته حاجی

----------


## Aguila Roja

قسمت دوم ساسی و دنیا 
 :Yahoo (50):

----------


## alilovegham

> قسمت دوم ساسی و دنیا


قسمت دوم علی لاوغم وکنکور!!

----------


## a.ka

خود کشی !!!! آخه کنکور انقدر مهمه که به خاطرش خودکشی کنی  :Yahoo (21): 
خب اگه یه سال دیگه هم بمونی چه ایرادی پیش میاد . از این گذشته به حرف و حدیث دیگران هم زیاد توجه نکن این حرفا پشتت سر  خیلیا هم هست .

----------


## N3DA

> قسمت دوم ساسی و دنیا


با حضور افتخاری طلا  :Yahoo (20): 

اون جان اسنو مادر مرده هم که به زندگی بازگشت (امیدوارم اسپویل نکرده باشم  :Yahoo (114):  )

----------


## alilovegham

ای روزگار . . .بچه ها دلم میخواد ی صد سال بخوابم بعد بلندشم

----------


## Dan_Gh

> قسمت دوم ساسی و دنیا


شنیده اجاره رفته بالا،قیمت طبقات بالا هم بیشتره...گفته بالارو اجاره بدم... Dr.NedawW@ :Yahoo (20):  :Y (409):

----------

